# L'équipe.fr



## rakam47 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bien le bonsoir à tous !! 

Comme le dit l'intitulé, j'ai un ami qui à l'Iphone 3gS et qui une apli "l'équipe.fr" avec laquelle il a toutes les news.

Ma question est la suivante : Y'a t-il une apli pour dashboard "l'équipe.fr" (pour un macbook pro 13)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fìx (15 Septembre 2009)

J'pensais te trouver facilement un Widget tout fait sur leur site... mais y'en a que pour Pécé on dirait! :mouais:


Tu peux p'têt continuer à chercher sur le net en cherchant avec :

_"widget+l'equipe+mac"_

ou encore :

_"widget+yahoo+l'equipe+mac"_

Mais sinon, pourquoi ne pas te créer ça toi même de cette manière? =>








Dans Safari :

- Tu cliques sur les "ciseaux" (ou tu choisies l'option dans : menu Fichier >>> Ouvrir dans Dashboard)

- Tu sélectionnes la fenêtre qui t'intéresse et tu fais "Ajouter" dans la barre violette qui est apparue...

Et le tour est joué... non?


----------



## rakam47 (15 Septembre 2009)

J'ignirais qu'ont pouvaient faire ça !!! merci du tuyaux  
Et merci bien d'avoir cherché pour moi c'est bien sympa !!


----------

